# What is up with tackle prices?



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Other than the dollar amount! This is kind of a counterpoint to the "Deal on Reels" thread on the "Hot Deals" page.

Paging through my latest issue of _In Fisherman_, in the New & Notable gear review section, I see Daiwa LT Exist reels. Available in 7 sizes, and priced from $799 to $849! Are you kidding me? Over 3/4 of a thousand dollars for a fishing reel?! This is right up there with $25 crankbaits and $80 flip-flops! 

Who do they expect to buy this stuff?


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

When I started fishing, a Mitchell 300, made in France, could be had from 9.99 up to 14.99. A four star Conolon rod was less than 20.00. If a fisherman owned two of these outfits, he was doing pretty good. There may have been some better outfits but these were the standard bearers back then.

I can't get over what has become of fishing. 50 thousand dollar boats, 3000 dollar electronics, reels that cost 6-7 hundred dollars and rods at 4-5 hundred. As with our society, we've created a purist or uber level of fishermen. Myself, I refuse to be part of it. St. Croix Premier rods and 100 dollar reels are where I draw the line. Even this goes against the grain but at my age and taking into account that I make my stuff last, I will flex a little.

I really miss the old days of sensibility.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm with ya. Bass Pro Shops and Cabela's has price their selves right out of my business. I've drawn that line also. 
Back in the day I bought a lot of Bass Pros tripple ripple tails for $1.79 for 25. And it didn't matter if you bought 3" or 4" you got 25 for $1.79. They have increased the prices over the years to $3 .69 I think, and they keep dropping the number per bag to the point you get 17 or 18 depending on size. Yes they catch fish but so does other plastics that cost a lot less. I have made many molds and could get buy without buying any plastics. And don't get me started on the cost of anything marine. Enough is Enough.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Prices are high because people are willing to pay them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

We are our own worse enemy in more ways than one.
Supply and demand...period!
Someone IS buying these reels along with way overpriced fishing/marine gear in general. Also paying insane prices for trucks, cars,boats, campers etc.
If the public would let this stuff set on the shelf, either the manufactures would lower the prices or they would stop making the item.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

fastwater said:


> We are our own worse enemy in more ways than one.
> Supply and demand...period!
> Someone IS buying these reels along with way overpriced fishing/marine gear in general. Also paying insane prices for trucks, cars,boats, campers etc.
> If the public would let this stuff set on the shelf, either the manufactures would lower the prices or they would stop making the item.


Amen to that, brother! --Tim


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am with Stormfront on this. I draw the line at St. Croix Premiere rods and reels up to $100. I have a number of St. Croix rods, my oldest being 20 years old, and have never had an issue with one so I will pay a little more money for the quality I am used to. Bought a Shimano rod earlier this spring for about $90. Second time I used it the ceramic fell out of the eyelet. Luckily, Cabelas took it back and I exchanged it for a St. Croix Triumph. Should have bought that in the first place.

Lures have gotten out of hand. I haven't bought a Rapala lure in years because I refuse to pay $10 a lure. I fish with a lot of Bomber, Rebel, and Storm lures. I catch plenty of fish but only pay $3-$6 a lure. Anymore, it seems lures are made to catch fisherman, not fish.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't forget about a YETI cooler. I can buy alot of ice for what they get for them plus there heavy and really big for the inside room of them.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Some people won't do it, some can't do it. I fall in the latter. I catch stuff on sale or make do with what i have. The notion that one needs thousands of dollars worth of equipment to catch fish seems to be the new norm.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I stumbled upon a site a while back that will give you some insight into their target market for this stuff. Go scan through some of the threads on http://www.tackletour.net/

There are guys with multiple setups that exceed $1,000 for rod and reel. I'm not knocking them, if that's your passion and you have the cash so be it but it does seem quite insane.

That said, I'm willing to pay for quality (to a point) as long as the quality and customer service really is there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fastwater said:


> We are our own worse enemy in more ways than one.
> Supply and demand...period!
> Someone IS buying these reels along with way overpriced fishing/marine gear in general. Also paying insane prices for trucks, cars,boats, campers etc.
> *If the public would let this stuff set on the shelf, either the manufactures would lower the prices or they would stop making the item.*



LMBO,,,,,,,,

EXACTLY My argument, EVERY DAY!
My friends still laugh at me,,,,, I have my Zebco 33 'CRAPPIE MASTER' rod & reel combo in the boat, every trip! Sometimes 2 of 'em!

LIKE "How can you land those fish with that piece of crap,,,, broken guides, broken drag,,,, $1.50 a SPOOL, LINE!?"

I say, 'Well hell,,,,, ANYBODY can land big fish with a $1,000 set-up,,,, You gotta be one hell of a fisherman to land those 10#ers with a broken ZEBCO!',,,,,, *YOU get-the-net!'

EBAY 'BULK' is my friend! ;>)*
Lures,,,, 8 for $10, Free ship. Internal rattles & Prism Paint, very sharp hooks!
Bulk Hooks, $10- $15 per THOUSAND!
I Buy those 30 packs of spinners,,, $10. Cut 'em apart, Take the blades off & use them for HOME MADE HARNESSES! Put the treble on the bottom. THAT'S all I've been using! (hot color is PINK!)
Side mount Pole holders,,,, 2 for $9.95! Just bought 4 more. (Cabelas)
On & on & on,,,,,

lol,,, YOU GUYS SHOULD THANK ME,,,,,
I will do everything in my power to KEEP THOSE INFLATED PRICES DOWN! ;>)


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have observed and patronized the tackle industry for 65 years and can say that it is hard to believe the prices many fishermen are willing to pay for some of the equipment. I draw the line on rods or reels between $125 and $150 max, but usually pay less than $100 for either as they become available on sale or used. My Lake Erie boat was less than $30,000 and I debated and saved a long time prior to purchase. Sold it at a $10,000 loss (?) but enjoyed it for eight years which amount to $1400 a year and I was free to fish where and when I wanted too, so it was a worthwhile investment. 
I can remember when Cabelas catalog was a 6x9" centered stapled magazine with exceptional pricing and then slowly join the ranks of higher pricing as Bass Pro entered the field with fishing and hunting became more popular and management changed looking for increased profits (name of today's game).
Fortuneatly there are still several manufactures that cater to the average angler with moderately priced rods, reels and lures if one is willing to forget all the hype of advertising. Same thing is true for hunting shotguns and rifles if looks are not a deciding factor.
All of the above are my personal comments and opinions and not meant to alienate those who feel the need to pay for the higher priced equipment and can afford to do so.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Alot of it comes down to skill with the tackle that you have. If you saw my uncle's tackle box and fishing rod most wouldn't pay 20 dollars for both at a garage sale. Most would be hard pressed to catch more fish than he does on any given day. Myself included.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

...and to make matters worse...we continue to these pay crazy prices for things that are throw away's that when they break it costs more to repair them than a new one costs.

Again, we've become our own worse enemy in many ways.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Playing the devils advocate on the subject, I have just purchased a Saint Croix legendary extreme in a 7‘6“ medium fast tipAnd I am pairing it with a Stella FJ 2500..

Up till now I’ve always had to make do with OK rods and OK Reels, but now I am at a point in time in my life where I can afford to have the best will that make me a better angler answer is Absolutely no way will it make me a better Angler.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Lures are getting way out of hand. The same exact Hula popper (If not lessor quality) now cost three times what it did ten years ago. But I will say the rods and reels have come a long way!! St. Croix makes a damn fine rod. And my Shimano Curado reels have been worth every penny! And I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Have a friend who is like that,3-4 hundred dollar reels and rods,laughs at my 100 dollar reel and 50 dollar rod set ups.We go out and I will out fish him 80 percent of the time.If you don't have a loomis or better your are not in his league.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I do my best to buy out of season, and keep an eye on sales and end of season clearances. Ebay can be a good resource at times. 
I use to be that dork who thought that high end gear would magically tranform me into a better fishermen. I've since "downgraded" a bit and have found that there is a sweet spot in gear thats both affordable and functional. There is more personal satisfaction in a paid for house and vehicle than having a stable of G-Loomis rods.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Still catches fish. 20 plus yrs old!









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm the same way. All of my rods, except for one that was a gift, were bought on sale, clearance or some other reason. Same with my Shimano reels. Lately I watch for FishUSA to run a 10 or 20% off one day sale to buy. Rapalas are another issue. sigh.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

You think walleye gear is expensive, I dare you to get hooked on musky fishing!! But yes, walleye gear is getting out of control too. I'm done buying customs till fishing gets tough again one day

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out this deal


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That's What I'am Talking About!!!!!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That O'l Copperhead combo my wife bought me 20 or so yrs ago. Crazy Glued one of the eyes on about 10 yrs ago and still holding. Bearings rattle a little. I use it for bobber fishing. Thing will cast a mile.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fishballz said:


> You think walleye gear is expensive, I dare you to get hooked on musky fishing!!


Was thinking the same thing. There are some custom made baits that people will pay hundreds for. Like this one for example. I've built some for collectors that will never dare get them wet.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, I'm not saying people should buy junk. I once heard a comment on the radio where a woman told the host, "I don't have a lot of money, so I can't afford to buy cheap! I save up and buy goods of reasonable quality that will last." That's what I'm talking about.

I buy the best quality that I can afford. I have some St. Croix rods, Fenwick, Eagle Claw and Ugly Stick. I have a bunch of Shimano reels, and I think the most I ever paid for one was 59.99. But, I take care of my stuff, and it lasts. I also have an Abu-Garcia 500 level wind reel mounted on a Gander Guide Series rod for pike and musky. I think I put that outfit together for a little over $100. Finally, I have an FLW, Forrest L Wood baitcasting outfit from WalMart! It tamed the largest smallie I ever caught, Erie fish, that had to go between 7 and 8 lbs!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Many people fail to distinguish between what they CAN afford & what they CHOOSE to afford.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I don’t mind the high prices these days because...when I see them listed I just scroll on by. If certain people think they have the need for a product that’s that expensive, it’s their prerogative. 
All the fishing equipment that I have in rods and reels( in the $75.00-$150.00 range) is more than adequate to handle any species that I fish for in Ohio. 

Does the demand for high price equipment drive the prices up for regular gear? Maybe in some cases, but I don’t think it will ever make a drastic difference.I believe the industry knows what the needs of the majority of it’s users are and will always supply the demands for those needs.

I have however invested in the new era of electronics, which would be another whole subject! But my, what strides they are making in this field!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I not in the habit of telling people how to spend their money. You want tackle boxes full of $20 crank baits and stick baits, more power to ya. I don't see value in over priced lures. Lures are a consumable item. The majority of lures I own are lucky if they last a couple years. They get hung up in rocks, roots, trees, etc and they are gone.

Rods and reels on the other hand I see as investments. I treat my stuff pretty good and try to take care of them. I don't own a rod or reel thats over $200, although I have a couple rods that come close, namely St. Croix Wild Rivers and Tidemaster Inshores. Both of those rods are 10+ years old and I haven't bought one since and they get used pretty frequently. I still have old Quantum E-5s and E-7s and Daiwa Emblem Zs. I use them very rarely but if I put them on a rod they would work just fine.

Name brand and high price tag doesn't necessarily mean quality though. I have a Browning Gold Medallion 8'6" rod that I paid $50 for probably 20 years ago. I caught so many catfish on that rod that its silly. The reel seat is a little loose today but I could still strap my original Shimano Baitrunner to it and catch catfish. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

ress said:


> Still catches fish. 20 plus yrs old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need more line on that reel. Unless it's 20 years old also!


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I not in the habit of telling people how to spend their money. You want tackle boxes full of $20 crank baits and stick baits, more power to ya. I don't see value in over priced lures. Lures are a consumable item. The majority of lures I own are lucky if they last a couple years. They get hung up in rocks, roots, trees, etc and they are gone.
> 
> Rods and reels on the other hand I see as investments. I treat my stuff pretty good and try to take care of them. I don't own a rod or reel thats over $200, although I have a couple rods that come close, namely St. Croix Wild Rivers and Tidemaster Inshores. Both of those rods are 10+ years old and I haven't bought one since and they get used pretty frequently. I still have old Quantum E-5s and E-7s and Daiwa Emblem Zs. I use them very rarely but if I put them on a rod they would work just fine.
> 
> Name brand and high price tag doesn't necessarily mean quality though. I have a Browning Gold Medallion 8'6" rod that I paid $50 for probably 20 years ago. I caught so many catfish on that rod that its silly. The reel seat is a little loose today but I could still strap my original Shimano Baitrunner to it and catch catfish. Take care of your equipment and it will take care of you!


I still have a couple old Berkley lightening rods that are 20 + yrs old and still could put a reel on them and catch fish. (But they feel like they way ten pounds compared to the St.Croix!!)


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Funny thing is the lip of the spool is rounded off enough that on a windy day after a cast line will fall off the spool. It's only used to bobber fish so no need for for than about 35 yds.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

polebender said:


> I don’t mind the high prices these days because...when I see them listed I just scroll on by. If certain people think they have the need for a product that’s that expensive, it’s their prerogative.
> All the fishing equipment that I have in rods and reels( in the $75.00-$150.00 range) is more than adequate to handle any species that I fish for in Ohio.
> 
> Does the demand for high price equipment drive the prices up for regular gear? Maybe in some cases, but I don’t think it will ever make a drastic difference.I believe the industry knows what the needs of the majority of it’s users are and will always supply the demands for those needs.
> ...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Fishballz said:


> You think walleye gear is expensive, I dare you to get hooked on musky fishing!! But yes, walleye gear is getting out of control too. I'm done buying customs till fishing gets tough again one day
> 
> Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


I pretty much got hooked on Muskie fishing after my buddies took me out and showed me how. I caught a 38" my first time out. Now I'm spoiled on fishing for anything besides Muskies. 
I cry if I lose a couple of $15 to 20 dollar lures on an outing.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

fastwater said:


> We are our own worse enemy in more ways than one.
> Supply and demand...period!
> Someone IS buying these reels along with way overpriced fishing/marine gear in general. Also paying insane prices for trucks, cars,boats, campers etc.
> If the public would let this stuff set on the shelf, either the manufactures would lower the prices or they would stop making the item.


Yet many of us make fun of these "hipsters" that bike everywhere. Bike cost a few hundred.

I spent close to 100 getting mine tuned up. It needs another. I biked almost 600 miles in June for cancer fundraiser. I biked only about 20 miles this month. I've been doing it for exercise. But slacking lots. I won't bike when it's bad weather. However I spent a winter biking in the snow before I bought a new car. 

I tell ya what though. That mpg thru the roof.

Anyways I'm cheap when it come to fishing. I'm 25 dollar ugly stick combos from walmart. Shop sales at dicks. Sometimes these people have pretty good sales. 

I don't like messing with ebay. So many dishonest people out there it's sickening. Doesn't matter what u selling or buying. Someone will rip you off with broken stuff, unadvertised stuff or strait up not have it and blame the post office. They'll also send you back crap that you didn't sell them and say your in the wrong and ebay refunds them.


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

matticito said:


> Yet many of us make fun of these "hipsters" that bike everywhere. Bike cost a few hundred.
> 
> I spent close to 100 getting mine tuned up. It needs another. I biked almost 600 miles in June for cancer fundraiser. I biked only about 20 miles this month. I've been doing it for exercise. But slacking lots. I won't bike when it's bad weather. However I spent a winter biking in the snow before I bought a new car.
> 
> ...


Ebay is kind of a crapshoot maybe i'm just lucky but i bid on two brand new Lew's speed spools about 4 years ago got them for 125$ and love them haven't had a bit of problem with them


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Life is too short to drink bad beer, and along those same lines, it's also too short to fish with crappy equipment. Far be it from me to judge another man by the make and model of his fishing equipment, but for me at least...I've owned enough bargain priced stuff to know that it will eventually fail when repeatedly tested. I buy the best I can afford and I shop wisely over time. Shimano, St. Croix, and Fenwick have been very good to me. 

I like to spend my money once, because quite frankly I hate shopping just about as much as I hate brussel sprouts.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

To each his own.....It's all about what you want and how you want to do it.

If you think fishing is expensive try duck hunting.........If my wife ever knew.

redheads


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Fish with whatever you can afford. As long as your fishing.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I buy my stuff on sale. I bought a st crox rod on sale, reels on sale, buy a reel and get rod free or for $1.00. Baits buy one get one free, buy three get one free. Get them on clearance or out of the sale boxes. Line so much off, buy two get one free.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

It's a long hike from Ohio, but I've had good luck w/blemished rods from St. Croix's factory store in Park Falls, WI.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Just the same with goose hunting, 455 bucks for a dozen decoys, guns are outta sight, and cloths WOW, guys blow me chit, because I use ol stuff, but guarantee, I kill more geese that most..wont ever stop till folks quit buying that high dollar crap from Cabela and Bass Pro..what disquists me is the price of deeks, and they are made in China for peanuts..GREED..I say


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I personally think that fishing equipment, it’s a lot like drinking beer!!! When I was a kid we all pool our money together and get as much beer as we could the cheap stuff!!!!! 

Nowadays I would rather drink some IPAs and enjoy a quality beer Then drink a bunch of crap


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

It's going to get worse now that Bass Pro bought Cabela's.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Another reason the big box stores are around/thriving! . Reasonable prices, maybe just ok on quality. They catch just as well, IMHO!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Just the same with goose hunting, 455 bucks for a dozen decoys, guns are outta sight, and cloths WOW, guys blow me chit, because I use ol stuff, but guarantee, I kill more geese that most..wont ever stop till folks quit buying that high dollar crap from Cabela and Bass Pro..what disquists me is the price of deeks, and they are made in China for peanuts..GREED..I say


In the business world it's not considered 'greed' so much as it is 'what people are willing to pay'. Also, 'supply and demand' enters into the equation.
A perfect example is the current price of especially older straight walled hunting rifles around this state since Ohio legalized hunting with them. Before the legalization, you could pick up a pristine JM stamped Marlin for $300-400...or an old Winchester lever gun for about the same. Try that now. Either one of those rifles in pristine condition is $750-1000. Why? Supply and demand...and some people are willing pay todays asking price of those rifles. Even though those rifles sold new for pennies on what they are asking today.
No difference with anything else.
If people are willing to pay the price for something, though what they're paying for something might seem crazy to me, apparently the item is worth it to them.
And when business finds out the market(or people) will bear an asking price, it's not considered greed...it's called business.

Guess that's where the saying comes from:

"If you want to drive a Cadilac, expect to pay Cadilac prices."


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Disposable income is used on what people prioritize.
Someone is spending $200 to go out for a nice dinner.
Someone is spending $2500 on a gun.
Someone is spending $35,000 on a boat.
Someone is spending $3000 on season tickets.
Someone is spending $50 on a cigar or shot of special bourbon.
Someone is spending $400 on a chain saw.
Someone is spending $1000 on a surround sound system.
Someone is spending $15,000 on a Harley Davidson.
It's all about priorities.
We all have them, and they're all different.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

musky 1 said:


> Ebay is kind of a crapshoot maybe i'm just lucky but i bid on two brand new Lew's speed spools about 4 years ago got them for 125$ and love them haven't had a bit of problem with them


It's pretty easy to avoid getting ripped off on E-Bay. Buying from a power seller with lots of sales and 100% (or close) positive feedback is the way to go. These people rely on their good reputation. The odds of them ripping you off are slim to none. I would never buy from a seller with only a few sales.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

All Eyes said:


> It's pretty easy to avoid getting ripped off on E-Bay. Buying from a power seller with lots of sales and 100% (or close) positive feedback is the way to go. These people rely on their good reputation. The odds of them ripping you off are slim to none. I would never buy from a seller with only a few sales.


Sure that's a good way to not get ripped off but I don't think you're going to get that great deal from a power seller either. 

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ...and to make matters worse...we continue to these pay crazy prices for things that are throw away's that when they break it costs more to repair them than a new one costs.
> 
> Again, we've become our own worse enemy in many ways.


get the extended warranties.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> It's pretty easy to avoid getting ripped off on E-Bay. Buying from a power seller with lots of sales and 100% (or close) positive feedback is the way to go. These people rely on their good reputation. The odds of them ripping you off are slim to none. I would never buy from a seller with only a few sales.


I would pay top dollar for your baits any day


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eastside Al said:


> Check out this deal
> View attachment 269967


can we get white marlin in erie???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the way i see it....years ago i got the best i could afford...they lasted 2 to 7 years i bought better in 2001..lasted and still running i bought even better 2 years ago...hope they last till i pass ........em on to my grandson!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I spend an average of $200 a month on fishing related products rods,reels, lures Etc. etc. or I save up Until I have the money for what I’m saving up for.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I would pay top dollar for your baits any day


Thanks Tom! I've been taking a break from bass and building musky baits as of late. Here is an 8" perch I'm working on now. It's a thru wire build made from white cedar. Just needs the orange belly fins and a few more coats of epoxy.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Damn John, that's a functional work of art if I've ever seen one!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I refuse to buy a whopper plopper ever. Ninety percent of the fish caught on it can be caught on a $3 jitterbug just the same. Also, I have $3 spinnerbaits that catch just as many bass as the War Eagles do. Boom!!!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Dave_E said:


> Disposable income is used on what people prioritize.
> Someone is spending $200 to go out for a nice dinner.
> Someone is spending $2500 on a gun.
> Someone is spending $35,000 on a boat.
> ...


and by buddies criticize me for spending $400.00 on two pairs of Triumph motorcycle gloves...then I ask them hey guys how much did you spend on an engagement ring?....wtf


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never seen an armored truck in a funeral procession. Be frugal and save for the golden years.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hook N Book said:


> I've never seen an armored truck in a funeral procession. Be frugal and save for the golden years.


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ENJOY ALL THAT YOU CAN LIFE IS SHORT


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Get the App Wish. It is Chinese knockoffs, but there is some good stuff for cheap on there.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Hook N Book said:


> I've never seen an armored truck in a funeral procession. Be frugal and save for the golden years.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> Thanks Tom! I've been taking a break from bass and building musky baits as of late. Here is an 8" perch I'm working on now. It's a thru wire build made from white cedar. Just needs the orange belly fins and a few more coats of epoxy.
> View attachment 270757
> View attachment 270759


Absolutely beautiful All Eyes.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Dave_E said:


> Damn John, that's a functional work of art if I've ever seen one!!!





fastwater said:


> Absolutely beautiful All Eyes.


Much appreciated guys! The "Tackle Making" forum on this site is what led me into making my own baits. The incredible work from VC111 (Vince) and others, inspired me to give crankbait carving a try. That was over 10 years ago and I enjoy it more every day. It's very rewarding to catch fish and see others catches on something you made from scratch.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I think it’s funny to spend 15 bucks on a custom bait when I’m to lazy to take the stock one off because I keep catching limits. Cheap sunglasses bandits will hang with any Custom most of the time lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I think there's a sucker born every second. --Tim


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This fishing tackle racket is like women's fashions anymore, just keep up with the jones. Plugs &
lures are the worst. In my life time the only really new thing is soft plastics. If you get a lure
collectors book just thumb through it. There is very little "new". There is new methods of making
this stuff. Injection molded plastic bodies, hi tech paint jobs, just to mention a couple. Pick out
any new whizz bang lure and you will find something very similar has been made in the past.

Ray Scott built this " thing" by building a market- Bass Masters, then feeding them with Pro Bass.
It has branched out to walleye, Crappie and so on. I was in bussiness for 20+ years and remember
Saturday afternoons, right after the fishing shows in early spring the cabin fever guys would be in
looking for the latest thing the Pros were hawking. Top dollar and a year later they would be on
sale for $1 at the box clearance chains.

The guy that comes up with a home made plug or lure isn't going to get rich making them in the
basement and selling them local. If a company buys the rights and puts it on national market is
the only way to make big money. It's all marketing hype.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

So true. Thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm retarred(and Very Frugal)!! The bb shops fit me like a glove, price wise! 4,5,6 ball bearing reel/graphite rod/600 yd spool of 8# Cast Far mono<<$100!! Make 90% of my lures/baits.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Back when graphite rods were out all my buddies got them. We were on a trip in Canada and they
started on me to go to graphite. I had good Fenwick, Lews and Heddon fiber glass rods. We are
all about the same skill as fisherman. The point being at end of the week I caught as many as
most and more than some. They also hack on me for my old Ambassador reels, they have never
let me down. I did end up buying some graphite rods, that I use for jigging. I bought them on
distributor clearence and didn't pay over $40. The last reels I bought were Penn SS series spinning
reels. The only thing I'm in the market for is a true ultra lite with no bells and whistles and haven't 
found one yet. They all have extra stuff that puts them in 9oz to 12oz weight and most are line
twisters because of small spools and lousy line rollers.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

They will charge what people will pay, so until people say no they will just keep raising prices. Read an article the other day on why a new truck is $70,000. Basically it said the car companies are required to sell a certain percentage of electric/hybrids cars by the government. In order to do so they sell them at cost or below. Then to make a profit they jack the price of trucks up to make up the difference because people want trucks and don't seem to care what they pay.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That sounds about right.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

My birthday present from my wife


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> My birthday present from my wife


Is her name Stella? Good taste...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Is her name Stella? Good taste...


It is now !!!!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

She’s a keeper!! Have fun with that piece of beauty!! The reel that is.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 272067


Nice! Good luck going back to one of those cheap 4 and 5 hundred dollar reels.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Nice! Good luck going back to one of those cheap 4 and 5 hundred dollar reels. [/QUOTE
> That would be hard to do


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

My complaint is that consumer cost is going up a lot faster and a lot more than production cost. And I'm sure a lot of the products that are sky rocketing in price are actually being produced cheaper today than years past .


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

All for just under 1,200$


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> All for just under 1,200$


We will make you an honorary citizen of Park Falls, WI!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 272409
> View attachment 272411


love the set up 111


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> love the set up 111


Thank you


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got a new set up for fishing creeks today


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> View attachment 272675
> View attachment 272677


Swhueeeeeet...I to enjoy a good rig....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All on st croix rods


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No stella ...yet but a couple stradics and 2 sustains...3 curados and 2 citicas.....you know...working mans gear


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

More St. Croix you know working mans stuff


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lmao you kill me.....love your gear


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> lmao you kill me.....love your gear


 Thank you Tom, How about we show some pictures of tackle


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

That is my true addiction is buying tackle I have way too much!!!!!!!!Well I just can’t help myself I keep buying more


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

mine too is there a 12 step program?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> mine too is there a 12 step program?


Whatever you do don’t tell my wife that there is help I think she put me in it


----------



## 5card (Aug 19, 2018)

Trickel Down


----------

